# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Mongo DB + JPA

## thierryler

Bonjour,

Je commence avec Mongo DB mais je patauge un peu. 

En gros, je voudrais faire une premire application toute simple, avec Maven. Il y aurait une classe avec un main, un Objet Personne et un objet Voiture.

Une personne peut avoir 0,1 ou N voiture(s).
Une voiture peut avoir 0,1 ou N propritaire(s) (cas de M. + Mme. par exemple)

Avec Oracle, j'ai deux tables simples + une table de liaison. Avec Hibernate, c'est du classique (mme si pas si trivial)...

Et mon cas de test, c'est d'afficher la liste des plaques d'immatriculation de Thierry. Et  l'inverse,  partir d'un numro (incomplet) d'une plaque, de trouver tous les proprio correspondant.

Mais faire a btement, je sais faire, suffit de suivre le tuto. Ce que je cherche, c'est des bonnes pratiques, sachant que je raisonne encore trop en relationnel et que je n'arrive pas  franchir le pas mental du nosql...

Th.

----------


## Shinzul

Je suis dans le mme cas que toi pour les bases NoSQL.

On trouve pas mal de documentation sur les types de base mais aucune documentation sur les bonnes mthodes de modlisation ou autre.

Pour ton cas je ne suis pas sur que MongoDB soit le meilleur type de base a utiliser puisqu'il s'agit d'une base orient document.

Si tu trouve des documents sur les bonnes pratiques de modlisation je suis aussi preneur  ::D:

----------


## thierryler

En fait je donnais un exemple bidon. C'est surtout histoire de voir ce que je peux en faire.

----------


## Shinzul

Oui j'avais bien compris que c'tais un exemple bidon  :;):  Les tutos regorgent d'exemple comme ceux la.

Mais je suis d'accord que suivre le tuto c'est bien pour comprendre comment on va faire l'accs vers la base et le requetage mais a n'aide pas a franchir le pas vers le NoSQL.
Notamment sur le concept du "j'ai bien envie de me faire une petite appli mais autant je voie mon modle de donnes relationnel autant la je suis pas sur du tout".

Pour le moment a part les tutos sur l'accs je n'ai rie trouv peut-tre que quelqu'un s'attaquera a formaliser des bonnes pratiques.

----------


## ghoudmon

Si tu recherches une couche au niveau type JPA, tu peux essayer datanucleus. Je ne l'ai jamais essay avec du NoSQL, mais c'est _ priori_ possible avec l'API JDO.

----------


## JeitEmgie

Spring Data Document - MongoDB Support http://www.springsource.org/node/3032

----------

